# todays hunt



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

got 4 squirrel today it was nice out today a little wind first 2 were about 5 feet off the ground at 12 and 18 yards the third was about 40 feet in a live oak hit in the shouder dead when he hit the ground 4th wads a doubble tap shot low marbel skipped hit him in the left front leg he fell startef back up the tree and made a head shot seen one more but he went in a hole in the tree.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a good day!


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Good shooting. What was ur setup?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nice shooting! you got lucky! haha!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

the sling shot is one i bought off of rockslinger its yew and black walnut with golds gym bands cut 91/2 inch 1inch to a taper 3/4 inch and marbels it works very good so far i just put bands on it today.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice shooting. Those gold gym bands were the first i ever used really really fast


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a really great day!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Abomb (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice shooting! Squirrel...its whats for dinner.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome shooting man, congrats.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Props on the your aim brother, earned you some dinner!

Just out of curiosity, are those sandals leather?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Excellent work Ghost!!!

I love squirrel, got enough to make something pretty substantial there.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice hunt, good shooting! You need a bumper sticker "EAT MO SQUIRREL"


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks all no just a pair of flip flops


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> thanks all no just a pair of flip flops


A friend of mine had a pair that looked like that that were all leather; foot bed & everything, & the soul left this crazy tribal-artish footprint, too. I tried them on, & they were the most comfortable sandals I'd ever worn. He promised a pair for my birthday, but alas...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice one mate, squirrels keep eluding me unfortunately, i did get a shot on one yesterday but missed and it scarpered lol


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

great shooting, your the shadow of death for those squirrels !


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

So jealous


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

POSER! 

seriously... hunting in flip-flops....

Hardcore man!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet shoot in Joe well done


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah flip flops i am a baby my son and nephews go bare foot lol and the flip flops were a trade some one took my shoes at the springs and left them in there place hope he likes my foot fungus lol.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice shooting Bro!


----------

